# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Deck on concrete

## tony-w

I am looking at putting down a Deck on a concrete slab using 50 x 75 bearers, obviously I will use treated timber. Some areas have a fall so I was planing to put packers of a round HDPE  rod which is a plastic material, and drive through with a dynabolt at about 1000 centres. These packers would raise thre bearers approx 30mm to 40mm. Is this the correct way to anchor the bearers, I would put nog in at approx 1200 centers. 
Regards 
Tony

----------


## JBR

Hi, 
Does anyone know anything about getting decks approved in canberra? 
Can it be done once its completed? 
any help would be great!

----------


## Bloss

> Hi, 
> Does anyone know anything about getting decks approved in canberra? 
> Can it be done once its completed? 
> any help would be great!

  Just go the the ACTPLA site: http://www.actpla.act.gov.au/  and see: http://www.actpla.act.gov.au/topics/.../process/decks 
You can get it approved if it is already built and in some cases you do not need approval - but it must still meet the standards. It will depend on its size and location and height etc - there is plenty of info on that site. Unless it is an exempt structure it is NOT a good idea to go ahead and build and then seek approval. There are penalties for that and unless you are very sure that it meets specs you might also find that you are up for costly remedies to get it up to BCA.

----------


## Bloss

> I am looking at putting down a Deck on a concrete slab using 50 x 75 bearers, obviously I will use treated timber. Some areas have a fall so I was planing to put packers of a round HDPE  rod which is a plastic material, and drive through with a dynabolt at about 1000 centres. These packers would raise thre bearers approx 30mm to 40mm. Is this the correct way to anchor the bearers, I would put nog in at approx 1200 centers. 
> Regards 
> Tony

  I assume you intend using the HDPE rod as you have easy access to it? My concern would be that it will compress over time with the weight and pressure of the deck. Better to use purpose made packers such as 'wedgies' which are cheap and come in various sizes - they also allow plenty of adjustment too and will be stable over time. You could also use fibre sheet offcuts usually accessible from dumpsters or some TP or HW blocks 25mm to 40mm thick. You need to be sure to allow water to run where it needs to run and not be building up against the bearers. 
No need to 'nog' as you call it - the bearers will stay in place with dynabolts although I would use Ankascrews in preference. If the bearers are a bit crooked then a few joists can be used to hold them in place temporarily while you fix the bearers down. In any case the bearers are the least visible part of the sub floor in the sort of situation you describe so a a little bit crooked is not such a concern (but I mean say 10mm or so - not more!). On a slab (I assume on the ground) the main issue is to stop the bearers moving around while you fix joists and decking - once the deck is finished its own weight will keep it from moving so you do not need too much fixing - each metre or so is plenty.

----------


## tony-w

Thanks Bloss, 
I have a limited height approx 100mm as I want to keep the same height as the interior floors of the house. I will use the bearers as joists at 450 centres and as you say use wedgies to lift it up where the concrete has a fall. Would I still need timber between the joists, 
Regards 
Tony

----------


## Bloss

> Thanks Bloss, 
> I have a limited height approx 100mm as I want to keep the same height as the interior floors of the house. I will use the bearers as joists at 450 centres and as you say use wedgies to lift it up where the concrete has a fall. Would I still need timber between the joists, 
> Regards 
> Tony

  No you wont need to block in between the joists generally, but where the decking meetings a gap at an angle you will need to block between the joists to have something to fix them to. Decking will cantilever over 75-100mm or so, but not much more so you need to get some trimmer joists in place. Described in the Allan Staines book _Decks & Pergolas_ - worth getting.

----------


## UteMad

Hi mate 
If you have 100mm use 70 x 45 treated and pack the highest point up 10mm and then pack the rest to suit .. this way its all up off the ground and the water can run underneath.. use plastic horse shoe packers and dyna bolt to slab . thro some eurtethen on the packers so they cant come loose     
finished result   
cheers utemad

----------


## Bloss

BTW - Whacking a bit of glue on your packers as in 'Utemad's' pics is a good idea too, even if you use wedgies. Nothing worse than vibration of bounce when a packer comes loose after a bit of use or shrinkage!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## tony-w

Thanks UTEMAD, I have been reading to treat the Decking on the underside before it is nailed down, is there any avantage for doing this. By the way what sort of ute do you drive. 
Regards 
Tony :2thumbsup:

----------


## UteMad

Hi Tony 
We dont coat underside on customers and neither did i on my own.. its a thing of choice i belive the botom open lets it breath other may disagree plus the coating on the top will wear off the one on the bottom wont as its out of the sun .. what will this do to the board if the customer doesn't look after the coating on the top?? 
As to utes .. Right now its an FG XR8 ute with nice leather interior .. before that it was a tough patrol 4by ute and a string of falcon tonners comodore rodeo HZ street machine ute .. I get sick of them pretty quick and want to always change them hence UTEMAD..  
MAte got a thread started for a bulk stainless deck screw buy if your interested.. Prices arent bad       
Not real practical but i might turn it into like the one below IF i decide to keep it for a while   
Cheers utemad

----------


## tony-w

Thanks UTEMAD pity you are not in Brisbane as I would give you the job. Had prices of $24,000 for a deck with $5000 worth of timber and hardware, so I will be doing it myself. I build all the Block Fences with MODWOOD which turned out nice with no maintence. 
Yep I am a Uteman as well I am on my fifth Maloo and Ist SS. 
Regards 
Tony

----------


## UteMad

Will send you a funny PM not really for open viewing dont want people to get the wrong idea and lucky your not in Sydney 
heheeheheheheee 
You working outa the white ute???  
cheers utemad

----------


## Bloss

UteMad - full decked tray with timber sideboard when you do the conversion to that blue chamine eh! None of that steel or aluminium rubbish!  :Biggrin:

----------

